# Need some help!!!!



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

I have an 04 Rhino 660 with a 686 big bore kit in it,with Big Gun exhaust,and 2" snorkles about headrest high.It has the factory jets in it,and I'm trying to find out how many rounds out my air/fuel screw should be set at.


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

normally the air screw is 2.5 turns out..but i would think you need bigger jets due to the big bore kit there is a lot more air moving in and out which means more fuel. Just mt 2 cents


----------



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

What about the screw next to it? Is it the idle screw? Where should it be set at?


----------



## Grizzly08 (Aug 8, 2010)

Def need to go ahead and get yourself a jet kit.


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

needs to be jetted. the air / fuel screw is under the carb should have a cap over it that u have to drill out to get to the screw. start with 2.5 turns out. how is it ideling? does it stay running? if not turn it out 1 more turn. check mid throtle is it sputtering if it is need bigger pilot jet. how is full throttle sputtering need bigger main. 
if it sputters its running lean. 
if it heasitates its rich.


----------

